# Polar Express



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

On DVD today


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I have been waiting for this one. I never made it to the theater to see it.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm getting too old. Looked at October 25 release date and checked November 22 release date, that's the Tuesday before Thanksgiving


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Madagascar today. If I'm wrong it's ok, because Polar Express is next Tuesday.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Just saw the COMMERCIAL ( to someone who kids me all the time about not having a DVR! ) for Polar Express, and you're correct. Next Tuesday, November 22nd. 

Although this was definitely one for the theaters... personally, I can't wait! :joy:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will probably hold off on the Polar Express DVD. I saw the Polar Express last year in a regular theater and then went back in January and saw it in the IMAX 3D. Wow! Nothing compares to that! It opens again here locally in the IMAX3D so will probably see it there instead of buying the DVD.


----------

